# covid 19 store pictures



## white ape (Mar 13, 2020)

post up pics you take at the store. I enjoy seeing what crap people buy


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

My wife went panic shopping.even though I  stocked up weeks ago. She said she felt scared and overwhelmed! :32 (18):





image hosting


----------



## white ape (Mar 13, 2020)

line early in morning. It was way worse by the time I got through


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to Costco today at 2 30 , place was PACKED. They were sold out of toilet paper ( of course) and 2 out of 3 carts had multiple cases of bottled water in it.

Sh&t is getting crazy.


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 14, 2020)

https://ibb.co/sqfNjby
Wal mart last night lol


----------



## stonetag (Mar 14, 2020)

This so called pandemic is just what the Mormons have been stockpiling food for over the years. Now I got to listen to "I told you so, I told you so". If shit gets totally out of control what they don't realize, is their food will become my food. Big meanie....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't need a grocery store. I have guns that will provide. In fact, those same morons taking all of the toilet paper don't realize that they will be the first people a take from.

Grab a pack, leave some for others or I will just get it free from your house. Either way is a win win for me.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 14, 2020)

went to sam's club today and it was not busy.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

Plenty of this junk, if you want it!!!  :32 (18):




free image hosting site


----------



## white ape (Mar 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't need a grocery store. I have guns that will provide. In fact, those same morons taking all of the toilet paper don't realize that they will be the first people a take from.
> 
> Grab a pack, leave some for others or I will just get it free from your house. Either way is a win win for me.



Hey man. First off, I do respect you, but I have to say my piece on this. I believe that the mentality you have is bad for all of us in this situation. let me explain.

1. I agree that people should not be greedy dicks and horde toilet paper. It sucks. I also believe that if you didn't stock up some once this virus started to spread, well that's on you. If you were a neighbor and came to my house and said, "hey man, im out. my wife and daughters..." I would give you what I could. You come to my house to try and take something that belongs to me, well I have guns as well and been trained to use them quite well. You probably won't leave alive and the law is on my side. 

2. You are not the only one that thinks this way. I grew up in the midwest. even with fully stocked grocery stores, there are a lot of hunters and people with guns. How long until all the game is gone from the woods, lakes, and streams? It is not sustainable long term for those population densities. 

3. Many people also think, well I will just go take what I want. Such as you with the shit paper. I have seen others post that on these boards as well. Then either the person stealing gets killed or the homeowner. How much of this will it take before martial law is declared? now you have national guard, police, and military going door to door taking everyones guns AND SUPPLIES that they stored/hoarded. Im a red blooded American veteran. It doesn't sit right with me having people take my stuff. Especially my protection. Now I am either dead or in jail because I resisted/killed those that are ORDERED to take MY stuff because people with your mindset started a downward spiral. 

Summary - Don't be a dick. Work together as a community. It is the best approach or it is lose - lose for us all.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 14, 2020)

This crazy I got a few cases of water, want to pick up some more as I drink a ton but I don’t want to deal with all the sheep and these long lines. Wonder how long the stores will be this way.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

white ape said:


> Hey man. First off, I do respect you, but I have to say my piece on this. I believe that the mentality you have is bad for all of us in this situation. let me explain.
> 
> 1. I agree that people should not be greedy dicks and horde toilet paper. It sucks. I also believe that if you didn't stock up some once this virus started to spread, well that's on you. If you were a neighbor and came to my house and said, "hey man, im out. my wife and daughters..." I would give you what I could. You come to my house to try and take something that belongs to me, well I have guns as well and been trained to use them quite well. You probably won't leave alive and the law is on my side.
> 
> ...



Well SOMEONE got super serious on us!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> This crazy I got a few cases of water, want to pick up some more as I drink a ton but I don’t want to deal with all the sheep and these long lines. Wonder how long the stores will be this way.



It'll be good in a few days. Stores ordered reactively, this all went down once the cancellations happened. Stores will be stocked again soon. 

It will probably happen again though, at the next big event/checkpoint.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

white ape said:


> Hey man. First off, I do respect you, but I have to say my piece on this. I believe that the mentality you have is bad for all of us in this situation. let me explain.
> 
> 1. I agree that people should not be greedy dicks and horde toilet paper. It sucks. I also believe that if you didn't stock up some once this virus started to spread, well that's on you. If you were a neighbor and came to my house and said, "hey man, im out. my wife and daughters..." I would give you what I could. You come to my house to try and take something that belongs to me, well I have guns as well and been trained to use them quite well. You probably won't leave alive and the law is on my side.
> 
> ...



Dude, I am not robbing someone for toilet paper:32 (18):

If this was doomsday and the end of the world as we know it, why toilet paper for fuksake? 

People that bought carts full of toilet paper are the same skinny jean wearing beta males that would get destroyed if push came to shove...this is my point. Its weak minds that are causing these ridiculous outages of unnecessary items.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It'll be good in a few days. Stores ordered reactively, this all went down once the cancellations happened. Stores will be stocked again soon.
> 
> It will probably happen again though, at the next big event/checkpoint.



I figure that there will be one more toilet paper sweep before the shelves stay stocked again.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude, I am not robbing someone for toilet paper:32 (18):
> 
> If this was doomsday and the end of the world as we know it, why toilet paper for fuksake?
> 
> People that bought carts full of toilet paper are the same skinny jean wearing beta males that would get destroyed if push came to shove...this is my point. Its weak minds that are causing these ridiculous outages of unnecessary items.



you make me happy. 
I wish I was skinny enough for skinny jeans


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> you make me happy.
> I wish I was skinny enough for skinny jeans



I went shopping for them for a Halloween costume and couldn't find anything that made me not look like a women wearing spandex and just wasn't ready for all of that lol


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I went shopping for them for a Halloween costume and couldn't find anything that made me not look like a women wearing spandex and just wasn't ready for all of that lol



i would think your calves and quads wouldn’t fit in them!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> i would think your calves and quads wouldn’t fit in them!!


 I don't even know if they were official skinny jeans. They said slim fit and I had to use 2 waist sizes up.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 21, 2020)

I am starting to get it now. For the first time in a week they had some ground beef at the store.  My monkey brain wanted to buy them out because I wasn’t sure when I would see it again.  More rational thoughts prevailed, but I can see why this is becoming a nation wide mind fuk.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I am starting to get it now. For the first time in a week they had some ground beef at the store.  My monkey brain wanted to buy them out because I wasn’t sure when I would see it again.  More rational thoughts prevailed, but I can see why this is becoming a nation wide mind fuk.



I'm a truck driver for a big grocery store chain. There's plenty of food, it's just the logistics of getting it to the warehouse, and out to the stores.

You'll find the high demand items will come in and out in waves. Our stores will have no chicken for several days, then a few days days later the chicken is back, but ground beef is low.

I'd recommend buying just a LITTLE BIT extra of what's in stock, because it might not be there next week. Just rotate through your supplies.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, still can't get toilet paper so I decided to use my neighbors mexican flag. I didn't steal it, I put it back when I was done. Thanks Mexico.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

Our room mates had a old couple approach them in a costco parking lot, they were too afraid to leave the car and go inside. They were both crying. 

They gave them a shopping list and 100$ and asked them to please help them. 

How desperate do you have to be to be able to hand a stranger 100$ and put your trust in them... 

People are th worst. 
Yes they did help them and got them what they can.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2020)

Our governor is making grocery stores post a limit in how many people can be in a store at one time starting Monday. Costco started today. They were only letting groups of 25 in after a group of 25 left.  Those who were waiting to get in had to stand in line; more social distance in the store, zero distance waiting in line.   

Well intended, but ineffective and will incentivize hording.  Who has time to spend 3 plus hours every week. People are going to be buying for the month.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 4, 2020)

Every time I went to a market, TP was gone, even took down the aisle sign and filled the shelves w/ beer.
After about 5 attempts, I went online to Janitorial supply place, case of 96 for 75.00, problem solved. Not playing the game w/ the rest of the lemmings out there.

Shop at my local butcher for meats anyways, most sheeple dont want to pay a bit more so there's plenty when I go.

F*^k the retards...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 4, 2020)

View attachment 9608


Genius ..


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> View attachment 9608
> 
> 
> Genius ..


I feel this is the time it's acceptable to look like a moron.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> I feel this is the time it's acceptable to look like a moron.



I saw a guy at the store who was using a bra cup as a face mask.   3 months ago that would have gotten him arrested.   In times of a pandemic..... totally legit lol


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I saw a guy at the store who was using a bra cup as a face mask.   3 months ago that would have gotten him arrested.   In times of a pandemic..... totally legit lol



LMFAO... Bra cup catches more out going germs than, a bandanna?  I appreciate his effort.

How about, you're to follow the lines in the store.  Simple fukin task.  and you have to social distance. Fine, I'll respect those rules.

This lady. Mask, goggles. gloves. and comes into the isle the wrong way.  I am a total rule nazi. But, I waited to watch how stupid she looks and her effort into not cross contaminating.  Which is funny to watch because a lot of people don't understand cross contamination. 

She grabs the produce bags.  And everything is going in a produce bag.  So she's grabbing rice, far back, opening the bags with her stupid plastic gloves.  Lady, those produce bags aren't protecting the potential cross contamination. 

I feel like there should be some commercials on how cross contamination works.  If this is "air borne" everything is contaminated.  And to prevent it from entering your home.  You will have to stand outside your car, sanitizing, everything, one by one, before it enters your car.  And you better hope it's not in the air in your car? 

And the if a person is stocking the shelf, has the "virus".  That bag of rice is now, contaminated. EVERYTHING IS CONTAMINATED!!!!

Oh yeah, then she was try to go the wrong way, I told her to turn around. Wrong way.  Looked at me confused.  I yelled, "WRONG WAY!"... Then another couple tries to come, i said, 'wrong way' trying to still come down, i just fukkin had it, "WRONG WAAAYYY!!!!" holy fukkking hell, they tell you when you go in the store to follow the motherfukin lines. go get fukked!

sorry on edge here..


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

that is a contradiction my friend u have the right to do what ever u want but stocking and hoarding are two different things....and for every one person like u that would give it there are 1000 ignorant ass hole who care for nothing but them selves so his statement is justified in my opinion ...if people would stop going out for no reason it would end so the fact that people need to keep going out to try and find toilet paper cause people bought 100 rolls for one person is part of the problem...so u speak for urself and unfortunately most people are not like you and want to help other s they fight over it in the store none the less so ur speaking as if everyone is like u and they are not...i do agree we need to come together as a community but were not and we wont to may people living right now that were raised totally wrong or not at all..and not saying ur this person but to all ho have horded they better hope the got guns and hands cause if it comes down to it survival of the fittest will take over...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

dont know why when i reply to a certain post on the thread it doesnt put it above my post like urs i must be doing something wrong


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> dont know why when i reply to a certain post on the thread it doesnt put it above my post like urs i must be doing something wrong



Yes you are.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> I feel this is the time it's acceptable to look like a moron.



Not to say any mask is gunna really work but bro, that ones got a pretty big hole in it


----------



## chandy (Apr 5, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> View attachment 9608
> 
> 
> Genius ..



reminding me of a dog with a cone over it's head.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

this is fukkin hilarious
people have lost thier damn minds
https://imgur.com/a/pFBuC0n


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, still can't get toilet paper so I decided to use my neighbors mexican flag. I didn't steal it, I put it back when I was done. Thanks Mexico.



:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18): now thats funny!


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> this is fukkin hilarious
> people have lost thier damn minds
> https://imgur.com/a/pFBuC0n



YO... a bag over his head.. Good for him.  He's got it all figured out!


----------

